# Can't see through my peep site.



## steelcommander (Nov 11, 2005)

When I draw my bow, one of the three sections of string that go around the peep site is in the way. How do I fix it?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Get a different peep sight-the one you have just causes problems. They are a couple dollars and will never fail you :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Your string is probably turning wrong. I would suggest putting it in a bow press and checking your string. This might work otherwise junk it. Your string might be bad. But more than likely I would get a new peep. They are one of the most important things on your bow.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

go get a 1/4" peep, the larger diameter makes it tons easier to see through, and also a little more accurate I think. You can see more of your sights, and lets you see better in low light conditions, this will fix your problem. good luck

Tator


----------



## sioux (Mar 3, 2006)

Had Same problem. Took bow to Scheels and they untwisted the strings for me while i waited for FREE. Scheels on 45th In Fargo. Not sure where you are located.

-Sioux


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Tator that is the size i have on my hunting bow. But i will admit it isn't as accurate with that big of a peep there is way more room for tweeking your bow or having the sight not completely centerd in a large peep. but it works for hunting. Just keep in mind that you have to have your site centered in peep.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

it's all about your anchor point too


----------

